# Opening Doors ; A primer



## silenthouse (Oct 30, 2015)

silenthouse submitted a new file to the StP library:

Opening Doors ; A primer - Portland Squatter Handbook.



> A short handbook on squatting in Portland.



Click here for more information on this file.


----------

